# Las Vegas Trooper Facing Charges In Collision That Killed Four



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deseret Morning News*










LAS VEGAS (AP) -- Police said Thursday they're recommending that five felony counts be filed against a Nevada Highway Patrol trooper whose speeding cruiser rammed into the back of a car, killing four people from Utah and injuring another.

A Las Vegas Metro Police news release said investigators who reviewed the Feb. 19 accident believe that Joshua Corcran should be charged with four counts of reckless driving resulting in death and one count of reckless driving resulting in substantial bodily harm.

Corcran crashed his cruiser into the back of a Cadillac on I-15 near Sloan. Four of the five people in the car were killed and the fifth, a pregnant teenager, was critically injured. She has since been released from the hospital.

The investigation has determined Corcran wasn't responding to an emergency or a call for service and wasn't driving with his red and blue lights and siren on, police said.

Data from a computer on the Ford Crown Victoria patrol car showed Corcran was driving more than 100 mph when he crashed into the car.

"After a lengthy investigation, it has been determined Trooper Corcran is the sole cause of this collision," the Metro press release stated. The investigation has been turned over to the Clark County district attorney who will make the final decision about what charges will be filed in the case.

The survivor was Cecilia Lopez Cruz, 16. Her husband, Victor De La Cruz-De Leon, 21, was killed along with her sister, Reymunda Lopez-Vazquez, 21, the sister's step-uncle, Jose Sanchez Lopez, 42, and family friend, Jose Roberto Mejia Lang, 19.

All were illegal immigrants living in the St. George area.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> All were illegal immigrants living in the St. George area.


We keep letting illegal immigrants in... and this is what happens. This LV Trooper is testing the performance capabilities of his cruiser to make sure that his car is pursuit ready, and some illegal immigrants get in the way of the test...

Or maybe he was rushing out to the desert to check on some other illegal  ...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Data from a computer on the Ford Crown Victoria patrol car showed Corcran was driving more than 100 mph when he crashed into the car.


That doesn't help him. It doesn't look good.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Nevada trooper charged with reckless driving, manslaughter*
The Associated Press

LAS VEGAS- A state trooper was charged Monday with nine felony counts of reckless driving and involuntary manslaughter in a crash that killed four people.

Trooper Joshua Corcran was driving 113 mph on Interstate 15 when his cruiser slammed into a car on Feb. 19 as he rushed home for dinner, police said. The posted speed limit was 65 mph.

Corcran's lawyer, Steve Wolfson, said his client would appear in court Tuesday to answer the charges.

"His career is at stake. His livelihood is at stake," Wolfson said. "Of course he is disappointed."

According to a police report, the trooper said he had just responded to an accident.

But neither his emergency lights nor siren were activated, and he did not contact his dispatcher to say he was involved in a high-speed chase or was responding to an emergency call, the report said.

Corcran, a five-year veteran of the Nevada Highway Patrol, was treated for broken bones, cuts and bruises. He was placed on paid medical leave after the accident.

Wolfson has said an investigation should show the crash was a tragic accident.








_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

